
A smart watch from scratch (open sourced, schematics) - greendesk
https://imgur.com/gallery/FSBwD3g
======
stevenicr
Thanks for sharing this. Impressed by the details shared, nice mix of pics,
data, and small vid clips. Wish some pricing info was there. I'd love to know
what something like this cost to make and what parts could be much cheaper if
scaled up just a little bit, like a short run of 100 units.

------
greendesk
The code is at:
[https://github.com/S-March/smarchWatch_PUBLIC](https://github.com/S-March/smarchWatch_PUBLIC)

